# British People:  What The Hell is Fish Paste?



## boedicca

A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?

British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.

Thank you in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Fish paste is British?  Sounds Asian.


----------



## boedicca

Yes.  British people eat, among the large variety of odd things the eat, consume something called Fish Paste Sandwiches.

They don't even say Sammich correctly.  What's up with that?


----------



## Sarah G

Google is your friend.


----------



## boedicca

Begone, party pooper.

Go harsh another thread.


----------



## ConHog

Fish Paste

#

    * Preparation time: 20 minutes
    * Rapid cooking time: 15 minutes

#

    * 1 lb. white fish (pollock)
    * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
    * Egg white from 2 eggs
    * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
    * 1 teaspoon salt
    * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper

#

    * Cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour before using.

It IS mostly a south east Asia type thing. BUt the British do eat a sandwich which uses a version of it, we know that sandwich as a tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## boedicca

Positively revolting.

And that's not how I would make a Tuny Fish Sammich.


----------



## Kat

That sounds nasty!!


----------



## Gremlin-USA

O well, I thought it might be poor mans caviar, you know, leftovers, all the squished up eggs that used to be round, that no one wants.......

What's with the ice cubes?
.


----------



## RadiomanATL

conhog said:


> fish paste
> 
> #
> 
> * preparation time: 20 minutes
> * rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. White fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour *before throwing out and ordering a pizza. *



ftfy.


----------



## ConHog

RadiomanATL said:


> conhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish paste
> 
> #
> 
> * preparation time: 20 minutes
> * rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. White fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour *before throwing out and ordering a pizza. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftfy.
Click to expand...


I must say I'm with you on the pizza option there.


----------



## Mr. H.

I haven't eaten paste since Kindergarten.


----------



## Mad Scientist

This is called "Kamaboko" in Japan. My wife likes it just fine but to me it tastes like "rubbery nothing". Japan makes a great imitation crab meat too. Just so ya' know. 

[youtube]2BzQ7_x08Ok[/youtube]


----------



## hjmick

boedicca said:


> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.



It's what they use to brush their tooth...


----------



## HUGGY

boedicca said:


> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.



*British People: What The Hell is Fish Paste? *

It's what comes out of the south end of a seagull!


----------



## Gremlin-USA

hjmick said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what they use to brush their tooth...
Click to expand...


Well, that explains a lot...........

Noticed you said tooth instead of teeth  



.


----------



## Douger

hjmick said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what they use to brush their tooth...
Click to expand...

Hilarious.


Brit becomes murkin.


----------



## Jos

Something to put on toast
Camerons British Foods :: Misc. Groceries :: Shipham&#039;s Salmon Paste (75g)
Start out with that, then move up to Marmite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Samson

Jos said:


> Something to put on toast
> Camerons British Foods :: Misc. Groceries :: Shipham's Salmon Paste (75g)
> Start out with that, then move up to Marmite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Um......Marmite....if anyone can eat Marmite (Fermented Dead Yeast), then they could eat Fish Paste.


----------



## Ringel05

Could it be any worse than Vegemite?


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Could it be any worse than Vegemite?





Yes, Marmite.


----------



## Bryllig

In the UK, supermarkets stock jars of sandwich spreads and pastes (all sorts of different flavours)

These are a quick and easy way of making a sandwich, and are ideal for your kid's lunchbox.

I suspect these were invented shortly after World War II, when food was in short supply, and these were a very cheap way of putting some flavour onto your bread and butter.

One of the traditional flavours is 'fish'. Others include chicken, ham, tuna mayo, vegetable, etc.

Although you still see them in the shops, these are pretty much dying out, as they are a very cheap form of paté dating from a time when people couldn't afford good food.


----------



## boedicca

Thank you Bryllig!  Are you by any chance related to Slithy Tove?


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.



Have you ever dined in England?

The LUCKY get to eat fish paste.



'nough said.


----------



## uscitizen

Fish paste is used to fix poor broken fish.

Or residual from a yeast infection?


----------



## Swagger

It's a hangover from wartime rationing. The only people I know of who eat the stuff can't go to toilet by themselves, if that's any help.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ConHog said:


> Fish Paste
> 
> #
> 
> * Preparation time: 20 minutes
> * Rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. white fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * Egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * Cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour before using.
> 
> It IS mostly a south east Asia type thing. BUt the British do eat a sandwich which uses a version of it, we know that sandwich as a tuna fish sandwich.



I use a fish mousseline as a base to make seafood sausages and raviolis.

You can also make a dumpling out of it to add to chowders and soups.

I think I would pass using it as a sandwich spread though.


----------



## Mindful

ConHog said:


> Fish Paste
> 
> #
> 
> * Preparation time: 20 minutes
> * Rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. white fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * Egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * Cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour before using.
> 
> It IS mostly a south east Asia type thing. BUt the British do eat a sandwich which uses a version of it, we know that sandwich as a tuna fish sandwich.



You can buy it in jars.

Loved  it. Can’t get it where I live now.

Just think: you can buy marmite and spotted dick in American supermarkets. What a treat!


----------



## Mindful

Swagger said:


> It's a hangover from wartime rationing. The only people I know of who eat the stuff can't go to toilet by themselves, if that's any help.



You’re not a snob, are you?

Do they still have salmon spread?


----------



## Mindful

Skull Pilot said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Paste
> 
> #
> 
> * Preparation time: 20 minutes
> * Rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. white fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * Egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * Cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour before using.
> 
> It IS mostly a south east Asia type thing. BUt the British do eat a sandwich which uses a version of it, we know that sandwich as a tuna fish sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a fish mousseline as a base to make seafood sausages and raviolis.
> 
> You can also make a dumpling out of it to add to chowders and soups.
> 
> I think I would pass using it as a sandwich spread though.
Click to expand...


Sandwich spread. That’s another delicacy.


----------



## Mindful

Samson said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something to put on toast
> Camerons British Foods :: Misc. Groceries :: Shipham's Salmon Paste (75g)
> Start out with that, then move up to Marmite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um......Marmite....if anyone can eat Marmite (Fermented Dead Yeast), then they could eat Fish Paste.
Click to expand...


And that was a German invention.


----------



## Mindful

hjmick said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what they use to brush their tooth...
Click to expand...



So where did this myth begin? It’s unclear, although Watt says there were American adverts produced during the First World War that made jokes about the teeth of the British, so it goes back at least 100 years. Cartoon connoisseurs will also probably be all too aware of the ghastly teeth drawn onto English characters in modern shows such as the Simpsons and Family Guy, and there are even references to our supposed gross gnashers in some contemporary literature.

Regardless of its roots, pun intended, Watt wanted to put some evidence behind the claim, so in collaboration with researchers from the U.S. and Colombia, a large dataset on teeth was collected and analyzed. The analysis was based on two national surveys, one from the U.S. and one from England, which are conducted every 10 years. These collect information on people’s oral health, with clinical information gathered by dentists, and general feelings about their mouths. People’s perceptions of their teeth were measured using questionnaires specifically developed for this purpose.









						English People Don't Actually Have Worse Teeth Than Americans
					

English People Don't Actually Have Worse Teeth Than Americans




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## Hossfly

Mindful said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Paste
> 
> #
> 
> * Preparation time: 20 minutes
> * Rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. white fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * Egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * Cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour before using.
> 
> It IS mostly a south east Asia type thing. BUt the British do eat a sandwich which uses a version of it, we know that sandwich as a tuna fish sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a fish mousseline as a base to make seafood sausages and raviolis.
> 
> You can also make a dumpling out of it to add to chowders and soups.
> 
> I think I would pass using it as a sandwich spread though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandwich spread. That’s another delicacy.
Click to expand...

Anchovy Paste is sold in most grocery stores.


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Paste
> 
> #
> 
> * Preparation time: 20 minutes
> * Rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. white fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * Egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * Cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour before using.
> 
> It IS mostly a south east Asia type thing. BUt the British do eat a sandwich which uses a version of it, we know that sandwich as a tuna fish sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a fish mousseline as a base to make seafood sausages and raviolis.
> 
> You can also make a dumpling out of it to add to chowders and soups.
> 
> I think I would pass using it as a sandwich spread though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandwich spread. That’s another delicacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchovy Paste is sold in most grocery stores.
Click to expand...


Not in Germany. And I had an overwhelming desire for fish paste sandwiches, while shopping today.


----------



## Hossfly

Mindful said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Paste
> 
> #
> 
> * Preparation time: 20 minutes
> * Rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. white fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * Egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * Cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour before using.
> 
> It IS mostly a south east Asia type thing. BUt the British do eat a sandwich which uses a version of it, we know that sandwich as a tuna fish sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a fish mousseline as a base to make seafood sausages and raviolis.
> 
> You can also make a dumpling out of it to add to chowders and soups.
> 
> I think I would pass using it as a sandwich spread though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandwich spread. That’s another delicacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchovy Paste is sold in most grocery stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in Germany. And I had an overwhelming desire for fish paste sandwiches, while shopping today.
Click to expand...

Have some U.S. soldiers wife get you a jar at the base commissary if one is near you.


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Paste
> 
> #
> 
> * Preparation time: 20 minutes
> * Rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. white fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * Egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * Cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour before using.
> 
> It IS mostly a south east Asia type thing. BUt the British do eat a sandwich which uses a version of it, we know that sandwich as a tuna fish sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a fish mousseline as a base to make seafood sausages and raviolis.
> 
> You can also make a dumpling out of it to add to chowders and soups.
> 
> I think I would pass using it as a sandwich spread though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sandwich spread. That’s another delicacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anchovy Paste is sold in most grocery stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in Germany. And I had an overwhelming desire for fish paste sandwiches, while shopping today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have some U.S. soldiers wife get you a jar at the base commissary if one is near you.
Click to expand...


I used to have clearance to shop in those places.

Never mind. I can get marmite in my local German store.


----------



## Mindful

Surprise surprise, I found some tuna fish paste in the pharmacy today. Didn’t buy it, as the urge has gone.

I’m into beetroot sandwiches this week.


----------



## gtopa1

boedicca said:


> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.


It's yummy!!!

Greg


----------



## fncceo

boedicca said:


> *What The Hell is Fish Paste?*




It's what you use to get your fish to stay on the wall ...


----------



## Likkmee

It's for appetite enhancement....for cats


----------



## gtopa1

Ringel05 said:


> Could it be any worse than Vegemite?


Vegemite is good stuff; spread thickly. One of my Uni day meals was cheese, tomato, peanut butter and vegemite on buttered bread as sandwiches.....YUMMY!!!

Greg


----------



## Crepitus

boedicca said:


> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.


It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.


----------



## gtopa1

Crepitus said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
Click to expand...

The Brit and Aussie versions are NOT fermented but I use quite a bit of Asian fish paste in my cooking. Top stuff BOTH....in their own ways.

Looks like this: 






Greg


----------



## Crepitus

gtopa1 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brit and Aussie versions are NOT fermented but I use quite a bit of Asian fish paste in my cooking. Top stuff BOTH....in their own ways.
> 
> Looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 481957
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I do admit I just assumed it was a similar preparation, they both smell rotted to me.


----------



## boedicca

gtopa1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's yummy!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



I call shenanigans.  Nothing called fish paste could possibly be "yummy".


----------



## boedicca

fncceo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What The Hell is Fish Paste?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what you use to get your fish to stay on the wall ...
> 
> View attachment 481872
Click to expand...



Which proves that Fish Paste is nasty and only eaten by the odd kids who sit in the corner in kindergarten.


----------



## boedicca

Crepitus said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
Click to expand...



Hmmmmm..being part Scandahoovian myself, this sounds like a close relation of Lutefisk (dehydrate dcod reconstituted with lye). Nasty disgusting stuff, imho,


----------



## boedicca

BTW, I love it when obscure threads of mine from over a decade ago get bumped!


----------



## Missourian

gtopa1 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brit and Aussie versions are NOT fermented but I use quite a bit of Asian fish paste in my cooking. Top stuff BOTH....in their own ways.
> 
> Looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 481957
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

That picture reminds me of ham salad...which makes me want a ham salad sandwich









						Simple Ham Salad
					

Ok, we need to talk.  Remember when I said, I often make things I don't personally care for, because I just like to make all kinds of things...




					www.foodthoughtsofachefwannabe.com


----------



## Crepitus

boedicca said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm..being part Scandahoovian myself, this sounds like a close relation of Lutefisk (dehydrate dcod reconstituted with lye). Nasty disgusting stuff, imho,
Click to expand...

I have never tried it.  I try to keep the lye content of my diet as low as possible.


----------



## gtopa1

boedicca said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's yummy!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I call shenanigans.  Nothing called fish paste could possibly be "yummy".
Click to expand...

I am just a little bloke on the other side of the world; what would I know???
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....and I like vegemite...........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
and fish paste IS yummy.
.
.
.

.
.
.
...so are mangrove worms......





__





						eating mangrove worms - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				




YUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Crepitus said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
Click to expand...


It’s called understatement.

We like jam (jelly to you) sandwiches also.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's yummy!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I call shenanigans.  Nothing called fish paste could possibly be "yummy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just a little bloke on the other side of the world; what would I know???
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ....and I like vegemite...........
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> and fish paste IS yummy.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ...so are mangrove worms......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating mangrove worms - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Would you believe, the Germans do fish paste too. Discovered it last week in the supermarket.

Wasn’t too bad.


----------



## Crepitus

Mindful said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s called understatement.
> 
> We like jam (jelly to you) sandwiches also.
Click to expand...

I've spent time in and around london, "understatement" is an understatement when discussing english food.


----------



## Mindful

Crepitus said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s called understatement.
> 
> We like jam (jelly to you) sandwiches also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've spent time in and around london, "understatement" is an understatement when discussing english food.
Click to expand...


The National dish is chicken  tikka and chips.


----------



## Crepitus

Mindful said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s called understatement.
> 
> We like jam (jelly to you) sandwiches also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've spent time in and around london, "understatement" is an understatement when discussing english food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National dish is chicken  tikka and chips.
Click to expand...

Kinda funny that england's national dish is indian cuisine.


----------



## Mindful

Crepitus said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s called understatement.
> 
> We like jam (jelly to you) sandwiches also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've spent time in and around london, "understatement" is an understatement when discussing english food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National dish is chicken  tikka and chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda funny that england's national dish is indian cuisine.
Click to expand...


The Empire, you know.


----------



## boedicca

Crepitus said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm..being part Scandahoovian myself, this sounds like a close relation of Lutefisk (dehydrate dcod reconstituted with lye). Nasty disgusting stuff, imho,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never tried it.  I try to keep the lye content of my diet as low as possible.
Click to expand...



I will not lie, I dislike the lye.


----------



## boedicca

gtopa1 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's yummy!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I call shenanigans.  Nothing called fish paste could possibly be "yummy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just a little bloke on the other side of the world; what would I know???
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ....and I like vegemite...........
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> and fish paste IS yummy.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ...so are mangrove worms......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating mangrove worms - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



So do your women glow and do you plunder?


----------



## Crepitus

Mindful said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question that has bothered me for many years:  what the hell is fish paste and why would somebody put it in a sammich?
> 
> British People seem to like it - Please 'Splain.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fermented fish, and it usually is asian.  The Brits put it between two slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  Where I come from the fillings should be the bulk of the sandwich.  A fish paste sandwich is like eating a mustard sandwich IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s called understatement.
> 
> We like jam (jelly to you) sandwiches also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've spent time in and around london, "understatement" is an understatement when discussing english food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The National dish is chicken  tikka and chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda funny that england's national dish is indian cuisine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Empire, you know.
Click to expand...

Just sayin' it's not traditional english food.


----------



## Muhammed

ConHog said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish paste
> 
> #
> 
> * preparation time: 20 minutes
> * rapid cooking time: 15 minutes
> 
> #
> 
> * 1 lb. White fish (pollock)
> * 1/2 cup arrowroot starch (can be substituted with tapioca starch or cornstarch)
> * egg white from 2 eggs
> * 3 ice cubes (about 1-inch square)
> * 1 teaspoon salt
> * 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
> 
> #
> 
> * cut up the fish into 1/2-inch cubes. Put all the ingredients except for the ice cubes in a food processor and blend for about two minutes or until smooth. Then add the ice cubes and continue to blend for another three minutes or so. The paste should be very thick with a lot of elasticity. The finished paste should be very smooth with no solid pieces of fish. Scoop the paste into a bowl and refrigerate for about an hour *before throwing out and ordering a pizza. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftfy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must say I'm with you on the pizza option there.
Click to expand...

 fish paste pizza? Yuck!


----------



## _Alexa_

You don't want to know, ill stick with my peanut butter thanks


----------



## Mindful

Muhammed said:


> fish paste pizza? Yuck!



I love it! Not on pizza!!

And I can get it here in Germany.


----------



## Larsky

And why do people say "tuna fish"?


----------



## _Alexa_

Just in case they get mixed up tune  ( as in music ) to tune a fish ( fish ) ???


----------

